# Livingston county gun club shoot (sat)



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

we are bringing a big group up there sat. morning for some shooting

anyone else going

Mikie


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Mikie, did you mean Livingston Gun Club? LGC has a shoot this Saturday, but I did not see one on the LCSA calendar.

LGC will have 3D registration open from 8am until 4pm. Directions and details can be found on the livingstongunclub.org website.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

yep..take out the C:lol:


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Looks like the weather is going to hold out until after 4pm.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

another great shoot at the LGC...thanks Kingfishcam for setting up a wounderful course


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks for the pictures Mikie! Glad you guys had a good time.


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

Man I screwed up my dates I thought the shoot was next weekend..I would have been there!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

next time....it is worth the drive, great course......but it needs a mid point watering hole...:lol:

mikie


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

mikieday said:


> next time....it is worth the drive, great course......but it needs a mid point watering hole...:lol:
> 
> mikie


Actually, I plan having a coolaid stand next to the "storage" barn.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

is that a the building at target 17 ??? thought it was a outhouse


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

mikieday said:


> is that a the building at target 17 ??? thought it was a outhouse


An "outhouse" would be breaking some EPA guidelines. What you saw was a "storage" barn.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

i know...i was being silly:lol:


----------

